

Sass 3.3 is released - FWeinb
http://blog.sass-lang.com/posts/184094-sass-33-is-released

======
hopfog
> You can now write &-suffix (or &_suffix, or even &suffix if you really want)
> and Sass will make it work.

Now you can finally use BEM in Sass without the need of verbose mixins. Good
stuff!

~~~
basicallydan
AlwaysTwisted has a really great guide on this for more info and copy-and-
pastability. [http://alwaystwisted.com/post.php?s=2014-02-27-even-
easier-b...](http://alwaystwisted.com/post.php?s=2014-02-27-even-easier-bem-
ing-with-sass-33)

So excited about this, absolutely brilliant. I did notice some frameworks that
I was using (I think it was Bourbon) breaking with SASS 3.3 though.

~~~
freshyill
I think they've been waiting on Sass 3.3 to release the next Bourbon update.
There have been pull requests that were accepted long ago (hyphens mixin comes
to mind) that still aren't in the released version of Bourbon.

~~~
scottkellum
Agreed this would be great but I would be curious to see how Bourbon would
deal with their extensive and growing LibSass user base which has the feature
set of Sass 3.1.

------
jacquesc
It's been a real bummer using sass the last 6-12mo with no sourcemaps support
in chrome. It used to work, then Chrome changed something and it all went to
hell.

I'm using it with rails, anyone able to get things working with sprockets,
etc?

------
nbody
Still can't import pure CSS files without having to rename them to .scss. It's
been in talks for over two years now, very disappointing.

~~~
hopfog
I don't remember if I've tried it but I thought this was fixed in 3.0.

[http://sass-lang.com/documentation/file.SASS_CHANGELOG.html#...](http://sass-
lang.com/documentation/file.SASS_CHANGELOG.html#css__directives)

~~~
nbody
That adds a CSS import rule, doesn't embed the content.

------
joemaller1
Whatever line-wrap/justification setting they're using is horribly, illegibly
broken on mobile Safari. Some irony.

~~~
carbocation
It doesn't look good on mobile Chrome, either, and in horizontal mode the menu
overlay dominates almost half the screen.

~~~
xfalcox
Looking very good here at latest chrome on latest Android.

[http://imgur.com/kuSeXfn](http://imgur.com/kuSeXfn)

~~~
schrodinger
I wouldn't call random, non-hyphenated word breaks like that "looking very
good"!

------
joaomsa
While I don't dabble often in markup, I'm curious.

Is Sass still mostly entrenched in the Ruby world (any alternative
implementations?) or has it picked up adoption with other devs compared to
Less?

~~~
steveax
There's lib-sass[1] a C implementation, but it's not at feature parity yet.

[1] [http://libsass.org](http://libsass.org)

~~~
tyleregeto
Thanks for posting that! I started looking for an implementation that I could
embed/distribute easier just the other day. I didn't stumble across this one
and it looks promising. This is one area tools built on Ruby, Node, and
similar platforms often fall short.

------
hobonumber1
I'm not a Sass expert here, but does anyone know if anything in this release
helps with the problem of not being able to @extend items within media
queries?

~~~
scottkellum
Yes, the new [@at-root]([https://github.com/nex3/sass/blob/master/doc-
src/SASS_CHANGE...](https://github.com/nex3/sass/blob/master/doc-
src/SASS_CHANGELOG.md#at-root)) directive. It is verbose but will allow you to
extend root level extends. However this creates selector spaghetti in your CSS
and should be avoided if possible.

------
Brajeshwar
Sass 3.2.15 was also released today. I'm staying with it for a while to avoid
breaking anything I have right now.

------
frankfang
It's just some kind of script. It is not CSS.

~~~
freshyill
Thank you for weighing in, professor. Yeah, I really can't imagine why would
anybody ever care about this tool that tens or hundreds of thousands of people
use every day to build web interfaces. Especially here, on Hacker News, of all
places. What is the world coming to? It's not even CSS!

